# Kahr cw 45 feed problems



## gatorfans (Jan 6, 2012)

I too just bought a new cw45. I went through approx. 50 rounds trouble free and very accurate. Then the next one did not completely feed leaving the slide 1/4 inch from closing. I turned it upside down and banged on the back of the grip while holding the edge of the slide on the bench. Finally after hitting it four or five time it ejected the live round. It happened twice. I looked at the ramp with a magnifying glass and saw a nick. It is now on the way back to Kahr. I will carry this gun sometimes and I would have been dead if I needed to protect myself today. I now have my 1911 back on.


----------



## WI45 (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh boy, are you by any chance using Hornady ammo? See my post March 1st


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah. See: http://www.handgunforum.net/kahr/30019-45acp-hornady-shell-diameter.html

I guess somebody at Kahr is using a very-worn-out chamber reamer.
(As the chamber reamer wears out, its diameter gets smaller, and it cuts a smaller chamber.)

I would check the SAAMI standards, to see if your chambers are cut to standard specs.


----------



## tarmac (May 25, 2008)

My CW45 has been 100% with no issues. My carry load are the Speer gold Dot 230 grain HP.


----------



## jdcjr (Aug 24, 2011)

So far, after approx 400 rounds, I can shoot any round out of my CW45 except Hornady Customs. Remington, Winchester, Federal and Speer have performed flawlessly.
The Hornady rounds just don't fit in the gun correctly and get stuck. They all seem to be slightly over the size limit of the Kahr.


----------



## eturbo924 (May 7, 2012)

jdcjr said:


> So far, after approx 400 rounds, I can shoot any round out of my CW45 except Hornady Customs. Remington, Winchester, Federal and Speer have performed flawlessly.
> The Hornady rounds just don't fit in the gun correctly and get stuck. They all seem to be slightly over the size limit of the Kahr.


Mine does the same. I reported it a couple months ago. Runs others fine but jams critical defends.


----------



## Raybud (Mar 26, 2013)

I just encountered the same problem. Just finished the recommended 200 round break-in period and bought some Hornaday 200 grain XTP only to find that the slide doesn't close all the way with that ammo. Anyone have suggestions on a quality self defense ammo for carry in this pistol?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Raybud said:


> I just encountered the same problem. Just finished the recommended 200 round break-in period and bought some Hornaday 200 grain XTP only to find that the slide doesn't close all the way with that ammo. Anyone have suggestions on a quality self defense ammo for carry in this pistol?


See PM.


----------

